# 1954 SCHWINN 3 SPEED JAGUAR BUILD



## SHO2010 (Jul 10, 2017)

I picked this bike up last summer at a flea market I took it apart last fall and cleaned and polished everything I could, I sent the frame out to be painted about a month ago and thought I would be getting it back last week but I had some other non bike problems come up so with any luck I should be getting the frame this week. In the mean time I started cleaning up the rims I am going to use them even thou they have some pitting but after a couple of hours cleaning with a brass wheel they are coming along. Next step is to clean all the oil off and start polishing them. I think they should turn out OK they will be 10 footers but they are the original rims.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 11, 2017)

Those cleaned up well - nice job!


----------



## SHO2010 (Jul 11, 2017)

Started cutting compound on the buffer tonight going to be a while to get both done then over to the buffing compound.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 11, 2017)

I can imagine - I see all the swet equity there...


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 12, 2017)

Very cool, labor of love there with the rims! Kudos to you for keeping the original hoops and making them shine! Joe


----------



## SHO2010 (Jul 13, 2017)

Taking a break from the rins and started working on the truss rods


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 14, 2017)

man, didn't anyone keep their bikes in the garage in the old days? I bought my first real road bike in 1983, I'm sure I have well over 10,000 miles on it since it is the only road bike I ever bought. other than a few chips it is in like new condition since it has never been left outside or in a damp basement. it will look that way for the next 30 years until I die, then someone else can have it.


----------



## SHO2010 (Jul 16, 2017)

Got the frame home here are some pictures. Chain guard has a spot to be fixed, still have a lot of work to do on the rims and truss rods so will be a while before assembly begins.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jul 16, 2017)

Looking very nice!  Your elbow grease really paid off!  Can't wait to see it when it's all back together.


----------



## SHO2010 (Jul 16, 2017)

The top one is the second step on the polisher the bottom one is the third step on the polisher has a little more shine.


----------



## SHO2010 (Aug 6, 2017)

Started assembly today here are a few pictures. I should be picking up the rims this week I had the  new spokes put in. I am trying to use as many of the original parts as I can.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 6, 2017)

Oh ya, now I'm getting excited!


----------



## SHO2010 (Aug 7, 2017)

Fitting the fender, since I havent found a Jaguar front fender I picked up a set of re-pop balloon fenders at Ann Arbor this year if figured for $30 I wouldent be out much but they are not for truss rods. Has anyone ever modified fenders this way if so how did you do it.


----------



## SHO2010 (Aug 10, 2017)

Getting a little farther along with the mock up. Been busy helping a friend who is getting his IHRA competition license.


----------



## SHO2010 (Aug 11, 2017)

Fenders are now mounted solid, test fit seat and truss rods. Bearings in the front rims cleaned and greased and everything re-assembled

 .


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 11, 2017)

Coming along nicely. Have you been able to find the 54 (only) seat tube decal? It's somewhat different than the 55 model.

Here's Panmaker's 54.


----------



## SHO2010 (Aug 12, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Coming along nicely. Have you been able to find the 54 (only) seat tube decal? It's somewhat different than the 55 model.
> 
> Here's Panmaker's 54.
> 
> View attachment 659037



Not yet I have to get the seat post decal, the top tube decals, and the front fork decals. Do you know a good place to purchase them. And still looking for an ordinal front fender that is the needle in a haystack but hope to some day I will find one.


----------



## SHO2010 (Aug 12, 2017)

Mocked up with the tires, still have to find some red grips run the cables and put the decals on.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 12, 2017)

I have yet to find or see the 1954 Jag seat post decals. Doubt they have been or will be reproduced since it was a one year one model issue. The 55 style has been reproduced and someone with pin stripe skills could possibly finish off the outer pins that continue up and curl back. The fork pins were hand painted not a decal but Bicyclebones has recently made a decal for those.

Here's the 55 style.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 13, 2017)

This is one awesome looking balloon Jag! Can't wait to see all done. Very nice work!! Joe


----------



## SHO2010 (Aug 24, 2017)

Got it all put together tonight took it out for a shake down ride a few little things to adjust but all in all a very nice rider. My granddaughter Amaya even took it out. I ran out of white cables so the rear brake has a black one but that will get changed out. I have to put the speedometer cable on and the decals and paint the head badge and then on to the next project.


----------



## SHO2010 (Aug 26, 2017)

Got the light and truss rods on and the chain guard decals applied.


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 31, 2017)

Great looking bike. This is one of my favorite Schwinn models...I have two of them.  I might have a set of the correct bars if interested.  I will look tonight and PM you if I do.

pants


----------



## SHO2010 (Sep 5, 2017)

Pantmaker said:


> Great looking bike. This is one of my favorite Schwinn models...I have two of them.  I might have a set of the correct bars if interested.  I will look tonight and PM you if I do.
> 
> pants



I have the original bars but they are going to need re-plated. Thanks


----------



## SHO2010 (Sep 10, 2017)

We had a first time small bicyle swap meet today in town and I wasent expecting much but I went out to look around and found this 1954 Indiana bicycle plate to put on my 1954 Jaguar it is even a good color match. You just never know what is in your own backyard.


----------

